# Defrag message: Please run Chkdsk /f



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all,

While trying to run defrag I am getting this message. 
"Defrag has detected that chkdsk is scheduled to run on the volume C please run chkdsk /f"

Any help would be great...thanks...dano2


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Seems the hard disk has some errors, or possibly bad spots on the drive itself.
It it's an error, chkdsk /f may fix it for you, I've used it with good results.

You may see a message when you run chkdsk telling you the drive is "dirty" and it is fixing something...doesn't mean physically dirty or X rated...just bad bits and bytes.

You may have to run chkdsk /f in Safe Mode <<< when your pc goes to restart, where chkdsk usually runs before the startup, start hitting the F8 key several times until you see the startup option list> choose "Safe Mode" with your arrow key, and press Enter to boot into Safe Mode, chkdsk should still start up....

Take a look at the info here *http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/defrag.mspx?mfr=true* and down that page that you will see some other links

* for Defrag * so you can hit those to read about what to do exactly.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi and thanks....question though...

So how do I run chkdsk /f once I am in in Safe Mode ? Sorry I have not done
this ever before and want to do it right..thanks..dano


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all,

It took me close to 20 minutes just to get rebooted and get IE and the Internet back open. I tried rebooting into safe mode. 

When I did this I had these lines of messages that just hung there for a long time so I just rebooted the machine not knowing what else to do. Here is the message which followed with various files

"multi (0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(11\windows\system32\

This message was repeated with various files after the system 32\ part.

I rebooted the machine after it just sat. I managed to run ewido software and AVG, no viruses found except for some sypware that I cleaned up.

Otherwise like I mentioned earlier it took close to around 20 minutes to get back into Windows XP and it is running very slowly, simple files take forever to open and even when I would type something if I could get that far would even re-act slow. While trying to get on the internet IE would hang for almost 10 minutes and when I tried to get into task manager it would not open for quite a long time.

Any help would be appreciated.....question here is, is my hard drive going out? if so I need to back up files.....thanks....dano


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Dano2 said:


> Hi and thanks....question though...
> 
> So how do I run chkdsk /f once I am in in Safe Mode ? Sorry I have not done
> this ever before and want to do it right..thanks..dano


When in safemode go to RUN and type cmd (command prompt), type chkdsk /f and hit return.

BTW you can get a utility from hd maker's site to copy to floppy (or cd) to boot from which will check the integrity of hd.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all, 
Here is what is now happening with this computer. By the way here is what my system is.
-Dell dimension 2200
-Celeron
-1300Mhz
-1.29Ghz
-256 Ram

1: When trying to reboot into Safe-Mode, when I hit F8, sometimes I get a keyboard failure and sometimes I don't. If I do, I have to reboot the machine all over again. I bought another keyboard and still get this message sometimes. 

2: If/when I get into safe mode, when I run chkdsk /f, I get this message. "Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process, would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts? y/n. If I choose yes and run in safe mode again, I get the same message. 

3: System still starts up slowly and programs start slow. 

4. I have been unable to locate Dells hardware diagnosis tools at their site....I gave up after relentless searches there....!!!

PS: SHould I back up my HD and start looking for another computer ???

Any help would be great.
Dano.....


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Check the cables!
Your hard disk is poorly, and needs attention.

Before you damage it any more, you should back up any data that you have on there.

Use another machine.

You should not try to boot from it until you have done this. I have been playing with Puppy Linux live CD and found it very good at recovering data (if it can be recovered).
I assume you have a CD RW and Puppy will allow you to take the Live CD out and use the drive.
In any case you will need a new disk and not a whole new system.


----------

